# Labradoodle Puppies



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

We have two males left from this litter, they will be ready to go in the next couple weeks. $1,250 - located in Vernal, but we will deliver to the Wasatch Front if needed. Mother is 22 pounds and the father is 3 pounds. PM for more details.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome looking dogs, would love to have one but our current dog is 13 or 14 and when she is gone we won't be getting another, I am trying to retire and don't want anything to tie me down.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Puppy on the left has been sold. Puppy on the right, Ranger, is still available.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll pass on the pup but would like an 8x10 glossy photo please.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Puppies are sold.


----------

